# Melitta Caffeo Barista TS Problem



## aquauno (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a Melitta Caffeo Barista TS, all was working fine up until last Friday. The machine goes through the motions but no coffee gets to the cup. Also the rinse function produces no water at the cup end.

Can anyone advise on the issue? (Just out of warranty, of course)

thank you for any help in advance


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

aquauno said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a Melitta Caffeo Barista TS, all was working fine up until last Friday. The machine goes through the motions but no coffee gets to the cup. Also the rinse function produces no water at the cup end.
> 
> ...


Take the brew group out and inspect the pipes for splits. Also a video of it not working properly (say doing a rinse) might be helpful as sounds etc.. may also give some clues.


----------



## Dc42 (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi. Did you sort this out. Be nice to know the solutions to share with other owners.


----------



## viveva (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi

Did you find out what was causing the problem, our machine started doing the same. I ran the cleaning and decalcification processes, cleaned the grinder unit (all done regularly anyway) and it started to work, although sometimes gave short measures.

It's just started doing the same again. The first cafe creme is just about the right amount, 120ml, subsequent cups are only about 60ml. Any ideas gratefully received please.

Thanks,

Viv


----------



## Bjorb (Sep 16, 2020)

I've got exactly the same issue and it's really frustrating as it's also quite intermittent.

Over the last few weeks, the coffee amount has varied and often come ou much less than usual. Today it's stopped completely and there is also no water coming out when running a "rinse". There is however water coming out when running a quick clean where the coffee press isn't moving upwards before pumping through water. I've had the brew unit out and opened it up with no sign of any blockage. I've also checked that there is no blockage between the top left hole when looking into the cavity where the brew unit normally sits and the spout for the coffee to come out (I can squirt water through without an issue). When doing a rinse or an espresso, the top see through tube on the brew unit that goes into this hole seems to expand, indicating a blockage and I cannot get my head around how this is possible. Any advice on what to try would be much appreciated!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 22, 2020)

Same problem here,

I have tried everything except changing parts.

any solutions?


----------

